# Pokémon Go - die 3W+B-Fragen



## Reducal (24 Juli 2016)

Was ist das?
Wie geht das?
Wem nutzt das?
Braucht diese Welt das?


----------



## jupp11 (24 Juli 2016)

https://www.google.de/#q=Pokémon+Go

http://www.t-online.de/spiele/id_78...-verstaerkt-gegen-pokemon-go-spieler-vor.html
Irrsinn in Reinkultur

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pokémon_Go


----------



## Hippo (24 Juli 2016)

... und wenn einer im Möbelhaus die PLZ will um die Effizienz einer Werbung zu prüfen gibts Zoff mit den Leuten weil Datenschutz und so und das geht ja gar nicht ...


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (24 Juli 2016)

Mich nerven vor allem die Ü40jährigen, dzt. geballt an jeder Ecke! Für Egoshooter zu doof aber mitm Händie virtuelle Monster jagen!?

Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis der erste überfahren wird und das geschieht dem womöglich recht! Kleine Sünden straft der Herrgott nämlich immer noch zeitnah!


----------



## Hippo (24 Juli 2016)

*hüstel*


----------



## Mercen (20 September 2016)

Inzwischen ist dieses Pokemon Go ja schon eine Weile auf dem Markt. Unfälle gabs auch schon zur genüge, und trotzdem spielen es noch so viele.
Ich bin einerseits der Meinung, dass es schwachsinnig ist, ganz ehrlich. Auf der anderen Seite mag es für Leute, die nicht gerne raus gehen, aber für dieses Spiel raus gehen MÜSSEN, nützlich sein. Das is so'n Zwiespalt.


----------



## Nagini (18 Dezember 2016)

Ich bin Fan, Pokémon Fan seit der erste Folge im Tv! Ich finde es immer noch toll und spiele es so oft es geht.


----------



## jupp11 (18 Dezember 2016)

http://www.finanznachrichten.de/nac...85-pokemon-hysterie-erste-todesfaelle-049.htm


> Die Rede ist von Pokémon-Go. Menschen aller Altersklassen rennen wie ferngesteuert durch die Straßen, dringen auf fremde Grundstücke ein, bringen sich und andere Verkehrsteilnehmer in Lebensgefahr, um virtuelle Monster zu fangen.


Seit der Sommerhysterie/hype  scheint es abgeebbt zu sein, zumindest finden sich keine neueren Meldungen.
Auch Kids auf der Strasse mit dem Smartphone vor der Nase anstatt auf den Autoverkehr zu achten sieht man kaum noch.


----------

